# Using BOI Visa Debit card



## lolograce (4 Oct 2013)

Hi folks,

I am travelling to India,  Malaysia,  Thailand and Australia on a 6 month trip. I have a graduate current account and was wondering if anyone could advise me on the best way to manage money i.e. does the visa debit card from bank of ireland work in the above countries and if so what is the maximum withdrawal permitted when outside the EU.

I have heard some horror stories where people were left without money due to debit card issues and maximum withdrawal bands. 

Look forward to hearing some helpful advice


----------



## JohnJay (4 Oct 2013)

your card will work anywhere that accepts Visa, but the charges are a bit harsh when using outside the eurozone. For example, your graduate account will cost you 
1.75% of transaction value Minimum €0.46, Maximum €11.43 per transaction. fees are explained here [broken link removed].

A Visa credit card would probably be cheaper, if you can get one with a low credit limit and load it with cash.


----------



## emeralds (4 Oct 2013)

JohnJay said:


> your card will work anywhere that accepts Visa, but the charges are a bit harsh when using outside the eurozone. For example, your graduate account will cost you
> 1.75% of transaction value Minimum €0.46, Maximum €11.43 per transaction. fees are explained here [broken link removed].
> 
> A Visa credit card would probably be cheaper, if you can get one with a low credit limit and load it with cash.



*Do not load it with cash.* You will not be covered for the cash element of it if it is used fraudulently.


----------



## PolkaDot (4 Oct 2013)

Using a pre-loaded credit card is the best way to withdraw money abroad. Cheapest fees, especially outside of the EU.

People obviously need to be careful with the card and look after it as well as you would your passport.

If you're concerned about cover for the cash element then don't pre-load it by more than say €300-500. Keeping topping it up then using internet banking


----------



## amtc (5 Oct 2013)

300 dollars per day with BOI on debit card in Australia, but with passport/ID you can take out more over counter. 

Tell your bank. My mam was in Perth for six weeks, and had substituted her contact number for mine (she didn't want my dad knowing her finances) and in the space of a day she had used her credit card for flooring (my nana lives there) and in a casino (for a meal) - both legit, but you can see how buying a timber floor 12k miles away would have raised suspicions, and gambling within an hour. Actually it was quite funny. I didn't know she had substituted numbers so when they called to authorise it, nothing my mother would do would surprise me....


----------



## so-crates (5 Oct 2013)

amtc said:


> 300 dollars per day with boi on debit card in australia, but with passport/id you can take out more over counter.
> 
> Tell your bank. My mam was in perth for six weeks, and had substituted her contact number for mine (she didn't want my dad knowing her finances) and in the space of a day she had used her credit card for flooring (my nana lives there) and in a casino (for a meal) - both legit, but you can see how buying a timber floor 12k miles away would have raised suspicions, and gambling within an hour. Actually it was quite funny. I didn't know she had substituted numbers so when they called to authorise it, nothing my mother would do would surprise me....



 Strange that it didn't occur to her to tell you, probably didn't expect a call


----------



## lolograce (5 Oct 2013)

Thank you for replying. 

If I contact my bank prior to me travelling, would the bank increase the credit limit.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Oct 2013)

It probably isn't in their power to; I imagine that's decided by VISA.

But you should certainly contact them _anyway _and advise them of your dates of travel/countries visited. Otherwise you'll probably find your very first transaction in India, Malaysia, Thailand — even though it's legitimate — will be flagged as suspect and at the very least you will have to ring them then (i.e. from abroad, expensively)  to get the card unblocked.

I was in Thailand recently and the effective daily max on my (PTSB) VISA debit was 20,000 THB, which was more than enough given that I was paying for accommodation by credit card. Be aware that retailers, restaurants and the like often apply a 3%-5% surcharge if you pay by credit card.


----------



## PolkaDot (6 Oct 2013)

Always a good idea to let your bank know if you're going travelling abroad and plan to use your cards.


----------

